# Buying advice - Lelit or Silvano? Or...?



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm in the market for my first espresso machine and grinder, I've been doing lots of research but need some help with my final decision...any advice would be appreciated!

Coffee habits - I currently own a mokka pot and a french press. I generally have a mokka pot, topped up with milk (heated in the microwave...) on weekend mornings and afternoons - i.e. 4 a week. My wife/ guests and I share a french press about 4 times a week. If I get a new machine I'll probably move to having flat whites/ lattes/ cappuccinos at the weekend and start having an espresso in the morning before leaving for work

Budget - ideally about £700 for machine + grinder + accessories, but can potentially go up to £1000 (I was 40 this year, so am claiming this is my mid-life crisis purchase - cheaper than a Porche anyway...







)

I basically want something that is reasonably idiot-proof and forgiving, but above all I want proper espresso - I'm getting less and less enamoured with what I am getting at the moment compared to a decent coffee shop. Oh and ideally I want to be able to use a timer switch so it's ready for me in the morning - my schedule for getting out of the door through the week is pretty tight...

I'm currently looking at 4 options -

- As a relatively cheap option I'm looking at the* Lelit PL41TEM* (http://espresso.lelit.com/modello/pl41tem/)- the version with the PID. Looks like I can get this for about £450 (Amazon), which would mean I should be able to stick to £700 overall. I realise this is a single boiler, so not as good for milk - but would a separate milk steamer, for around £50, overcome this if I did find it was a problem? This seams a cheaper solution than going for a more expensive HX/ dual-boiler machine, but I guess there are other factors to consider above the milk-steaming capabilities? And would this rule out the use of a timer switch?

In the middle of my budget - *Nuovo Oscar (*http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=nuova_simonelli_oscar_black*)* - has seen for £536 on Coffee Italia - worth the extra £100?

And 2 at the top of my budget -

· This is probably my favourite at the moment, if I can justify the price - *Quick Mill Silvano* (http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/quick-mill/quik-mill-silvano-espresso-machine-1399.html) - good reviews, nicest looking (to my eyes anyway), priced at £699 from Bella Barista.

· *Fracino Cherub* (http://www.fracino4u.co.uk/featured.asp?featured_item_id=3) - good reviews (and sounds slightly better for a noob than the Piccino?), UK-based so easier for repairs/ replacement parts - again there are deals around £700

So - any opinions on why I shouldn't buy the cheapest one, and if so what I should go for instead, greatly appreciated!

As for a grinder - I've seen a Eureka Mignon for £230, or a Ascaso i-1 for £200 - are either suitable?

Thanks folks!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you set on buying new?


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Not completely set, but I've not seen much except Gaggia Classics for sale second hand - nothing against a Classic but I'd be worried that it was a bit unforgiving for a newcomer...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have owned a Silvano. Bought from Bella Barista you immediately get an advantage of a 2 year warranty. The machine has a small traditional boiler for heating the water and a thermoblock for the steam. Whilst the steam is not powerful it is very controllable and makes excellent foam and steams for ever. It comes with a pid if that appeals and is very well made.

The Mignon speaks for itself. You can choose a colour that suits your surroundings. They are bullit proof and very popular on here. Only limited by 54 mm burrs but user friendly and small.


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply - the Silvano is top of my list at the moment. I'm going off the Lelit simply because I'm struggling to find UK stockists apart from Amazon, so a bit worried that after-sales support, and spares might be hard to come by.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Do be aware of the different ways in which the machines work.

The Silvano is similar to a Gaggia Classic, albeit with a larger boiler and from what dfk above has said stronger steaming capability. The PID is also very appealing. Where you will be limited is in back to back drinks where the smaller boiler would slow you down. Its a great size for the kitchen however because of the smaller internals.

The Cherub work on a HX system which delivers water directly to the brew head from the tank, it heats as it passes through a "super heated" boiler, which is where your steam comes from. Advantages are bundles of steam power and the ability to pull many drinks back to back. Disadvantages are size and learning your machines cooling flush, you also loose the PID which can be a major asset.

It would be interesting to hear how they compare from dfk, who has used the Silvano and similar HX designs to the Cherub, and which is the better bang for your buck.


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Hmmm...sounds like the Silvano might be better - I'm guessing PID - better for a beginner?

Thanks again!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is difficult giving advice as you usually end up being told what others have done or got. The Silvano is a very different machine to a Cherub. Each has its own limitations and good points and bad points. The Silvao lets you steam and make a drink if you wish, as does the Cherub. The best advice would be to go and see the machines and buy the one YOU like!


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Fair enough, thanks for the advice. Scotland is unfortunately lacking in places that stock these machines, but I'll see what I can find.

Thanks again!


----------



## ThePeddler (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I've ended up with a 2nd-hand Cherub - found one on Ebay and got hold of it for £400, new model, looks like it's hardly used...was too good to pass up. Can't wait to get hold of it now! All I need now is...well...everything else...will be looking out for Mignons on the For Sale forum!

Any ideas where I can get cheap beans to practice with??

Thanks again!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get decent fresh roasted beans to " practice with " Something like a kg from rave at free postage deal would be good value.


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Bella Barista always has some good deals, just look around!


----------

